# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  A eshte e moralshme te abortosh nje femije?

## alket merolli

Te dashur bashkatdhetare,sot duke mare shkas nga mirqenia jo e mire e shqiptareve dhe kriza e thelle ekonomike dua te shtroj nje problem te madh te shoqerise tone por dhe per gjithe boten.
Sa i moralshem eshte nje abord?
A ju ka shkuar ne mendje ndonjehere kjo gje?
Dhe a eshte krim ky xhest?
Ju lutem thuani mendimin tuaj pa u druajtur.
      PERSHENDETJE!

----------


## silentgirl

gjithcka varet nga rrethanat dhe kushtet qe je i detyruar te besh nje veprim...  :buzeqeshje:  e moralshme nuk ka pse te mos jete..

----------


## Toffee

Personalishte mendoj qe nqs shendeti i nenes rrezikohet atehere jam dakort.
Ne te kundert, jam kunder sepse me duket jo vetem e pamoralshme po edhe krim.  :ngerdheshje: 
ps: po flas pergjithesishte si mendoj e jo per raste specifike

----------


## silentgirl

Arsye ka plote....,kur rrezikohet shendeti i nenes,kur femija ka predispozita per te lindur me nje te mete..,ana ekonomike...  :buzeqeshje:  mendoj se krim eshte ta sjellesh ne jete nje engjell dhe te mos ja plotesosh kushtet per te mbetur i tille...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alket merolli

Flasim per rrethana normale ne gjendje martese,pra kushtet financiare jane te kufizuara dhe nena nuk rrezikon.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Te dashur bashkatdhetare,sot duke mare shkas nga mirqenia jo e mire e shqiptareve dhe kriza e thelle ekonomike dua te shtroj nje problem te madh te shoqerise tone por dhe per gjithe boten.
> Sa i moralshem eshte nje abord?
> A ju ka shkuar ne mendje ndonjehere kjo gje?
> Dhe a eshte krim ky xhest?
> Ju lutem thuani mendimin tuaj pa u druajtur.
>       PERSHENDETJE!


Po, eshte krim, jeta fillon qe ne momentin e fekondimit,

----------


## toni54

aborti duhet ndaluar per mendimin tim.....asgje smudn te shtyje dike te beje abort asnje arsye hiq...

----------


## Albo

Aborti eshte akti i shuarjes se nje jete me paramendim. Pike. Nje grua apo nje cift qe zgjedhin te bejne abort, jane te vetedijshme qe po shuajne nje jete: po i mohojne femijes se tyre jeten. Mishi i mishit te tyre. Gjak prej gjakut te tyre. Po ta mendosh thelle thelle, eshte akti me monstruoz qe njeriu mund te beje ne kete bote. Eshte nje gje te vrasesh nje njeri qe nuk te lidh gje. Por eshte krejtesisht dicka tjeter qe te vrasesh jeten brenda teje.

Aborti nuk eshte ceshtje "morali" apo ceshtje "politike" apo ceshtje "lirish njerezore". Aborti eshte ceshtje jete dhe vdekje. A do te jemi njerez qe e cmojme jeten si dhuraten me te cmuar te njerezimit, apo do te jemi njerez qe zgjedhim abortin qe eshte sinonim i fjales vdekje? Jeta eshte dhurata me e cmuar qe Zoti i ka dhene njeriut. Njeriu mori jete nga "Fryma Jetedhenese" e Zotit. Nuk ka dhurate me te cmuar se kjo. Gjithe bota nuk vlen sa vlen jeta e shpirti i nje njeriu te vetem. Dhe ashtu pa vetedije, te gjithe ato gra apo cifte qe se bashku zgjedhin abortin, jane duke shkelur me kembe dhuraten me te cmuar te Zotit per ta. Jane duke shkaterruar natyren e tyre njerezore. A ka vazhdimesi jete pa femije? Sigurisht qe nuk ka.

Justifikimi i "varferise" e "kushteteve ekonomike" qe na shtyjne te bejme abort, eshte nje justifikim i papranueshem. Gjysherit e stergjysherit tane ishin 10 here me te varfer se shqiptari me i varfer sot. Ata lindnin shume femije dhe nuk i benin keta femije as "per te punuar tokat" e as per te "ruajtur bagetite", sic u pelqen disave te justifikojne vetveten sot. I benin keta femije pasi femijet per ta ishin lezeti i jetes. Ata femije u mbushnin jeten. Ata femije ishin pasuria e tyre. Ata femije ishin drita e tyre e syve. Per ata femije punonine rroptoheshin me ore te tera, e prape ishin te lumtur. Te varfer por te lumtur.

Femija eshte dhurate e bekim Perendie! Eshte dhurate pasi jo te gjithe njerezit arrijne te gezohen me nje femije. Eshte nje bekim i madh pasi duke lindur femije, ne zgjedhim te ruajme, trashegojme e ushqejme jeten.

Albo

----------

